# What are you drinking tonight?



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

It may be a weeknight but there must be some of you out there enjoying a good drink tonight.
Im just beginning to get into whisky and am going to have some aberlour tonight









What you going for?


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Tonight will be Sobieski vodka with pink lemonade and Grand Marnier. 

Best regards, Tony


----------



## jorben1990 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I learned this drink in class and made me and my dad one. Old fashioned(makers mark please) 

Bitter, sugar, little water, a cherry, 3 slices of orange. Muddle them into a "paste"
Shot of MM
Ice
Splash of coke.
Now orgasm.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well since I'm at the fire station today I can not partake but tomorrow I will crack open a stone brewery 16 th anniversary.


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds good dude, didnt get a chance to drink tonight. Think ill try hoegarden tomrrow


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Having a glass of Young's Double Chocolate Stout.
Yeh, its in the wrong glass, but I can't stand drinking beer from a can.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

COCOMO!!!

coconut milk
pineapple juice
tequila
shake over ice with a squeeze of lime.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Had sake with dinner and now Guinness and going to grab a pipe


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

A home-brewed Dunkel with an Oliva V


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

MacTarnahan's Pale Ale. Because dinner is ceviche, and it works.


----------



## Jonzy (Jan 1, 2013)

Tonight, probably nothing. Last night, went to Tiki Ti and had a Dr. Funk and a Cobra's Fang.


----------



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Loving me some late night Glenlivet 12


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

30yr Alberta Premium. Very nice...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Just cracked an IceHouse beer with lunch.


----------



## 9Norte (Dec 6, 2012)

My drink of choice will be Basil Haydens and a 2001 Cohiba Pyramide..cannot wait


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Damn, and i thought CAs forums were cesspools of dysfunction...


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Why do I keep seeing posts changing into something else? Something is fishy here...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pappy Van Winkle 20 year old 3 fingers and a fine Partagas 05 Cuban cigar!


----------



## Lennyno (Jan 20, 2013)

If your a vodka drinker you have to try Titos vodka hand made in Texas


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Trivento Reserve Malbec. Pretty decent.


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

winding down with a glass of Black Maple Hill bourbon. damn good stuff.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

Auchentoshen three barrel and Isle of Jura superstition.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Bell's Two-Hearted Ale. I believe this is my favorite beer (right now).


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Talisker 10 - a lovely dram.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Cutty Sark 25 - bought on offer ($100!).


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Didn't even know there was such a thing. I've gotta try this.

Drinking a couple Guinnesses tonight.



Frodo said:


> Cutty Sark 25 - bought on offer ($100!).


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Not sure the Cutty Sark 25 is everyone's cuppa given the price. It is heavy on the Glenrothes (honeyed and full-bodied) and Tamdhu (sweet and a bit thin) with significant sherry casking going on to give it a fairly big-bodied mouthfeel. Add to this they amped up the abv to 45% and you have a sherried dram that has big mouthfeel but not much complexity in the glass. No off notes however so if you like your drams with a bit of polish, this may do the trick for you. If you are used to older Macallans this may be a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

a couple fade to blacks, then not sure could be a long day


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Young's Double Chocolate Stout. Will buy more of these as they are on offer until Sunday in my neck of the woods.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Frodo said:


> Young's Double Chocolate Stout. Will buy more of these as they are on offer until Sunday in my neck of the woods.


Jeez, will you just stop it already? Then you have to add injury to insult, and pour salt on the wound, by telling us they're also on special! If you torture me again with Young's Double Chocolate Stout, I'm just going to have to deduct RG, or better yet report you.

And, you're driving me to drink to drown my sorrow. I had to add some Luksusowa, a very nice triple-distilled potato Vodka, to my OJ. It won't be my last, either.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, I'll be going back to scotch soon...


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Kraken Rum mixed with diet coke


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Little Creatures Pale Ale. Yes I'm predictable & boring but the beer is not.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

White Horse, rocks, splash of water.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

A few beers out of the Sam Adams hopology 12 pack. Some good stuff in there if you like hops but they're all pretty heavy beers between 6 & 8% ABV.


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Dram of macallan 18-my go to evening drink


----------



## shaun341 (Dec 21, 2012)

a growler of Cape May Brewerys sweet stout, not bad but the roggenbock is much better.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Emergen-C effervescent orange-flavored immune booster. Can't shake this cold.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Tried a whole bunch of stuff tonight with a friend.

- Don German 3yr Tequila. Had this bitter note at the end - very off-putting. Otherwise pedestrian.
- El Tesoro Paradiso Tequila. Couldn't tell blind that it was tequila, but didn't have the heft to match most whiskies. Odd duck this one.
- Jefferson Presidential Reserve 18yr. The star of the evening I thought. I could nose this forever...
- Eagle Rare 17. Spicy character. Very easy pour to get to know and like. Seductive.
- George T. Stagg. A huge bruiser of a bourbon. All powewr and no finesse (or complexity) for me. Nice enough and I wouldn't refuse a glass if given to me, but not one I'll repurchase if given the chance...


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Founders breakfast stout


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Bladnoch 15yr. One-dimensional but decent.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

White Horse over some crushed ice and a splash of water. This is a decent blended whisky. I like it better than some at twice the price.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

My homebrewed Honey Pear Apple Cider... Delicious!!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

It was my birthday yesterday and my wife makes a killer old fashioned. Had a couple made with Jefferson's bourbon and a couple with Templeton Rye.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> It was my birthday yesterday and my wife makes a killer old fashioned. Had a couple made with Jefferson's bourbon and a couple with Templeton Rye.


Very nice. Can't go wrong with an old fashioned. Especially made with a good bourbon. :thumb:


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

A couple cans of Heineken and then a dram of whisky.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Aberlour 12. I bought too many 1L bottles from the duty free last time, so good thing I like it.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a few beers tonight. Tiger beer, not bad but not great either.

have a good one-
Dazz


----------



## TinaJorge (Apr 19, 2013)

We are having a cocktail with our friends so probably will have some “Tequila” tonight.

________________________________________

I'm looking for a user friendly hospitality point of sale Australia.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Coopers Best Extra Stout after a superb day visiting an archery range, followed by lunch from a small town bakery & a nice winding drive through the Chittering Valley. :drinking:


----------



## phillipanthony (Apr 26, 2013)

Moet & Chandon Nectar Imperial Rose champagne is my favorite shampagne, and last night take it.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

George T Stagg. It gets more interesting at high strength...


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm no gunna brag but I'm a wiskey snob so more one bottle of scotch an bourbon


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Drinking Angels Envy tonight


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Some white wine with dinner now a cold Stella Artois with a pipe


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Peat Monster (Compass Box Whiskies). Very nice...


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Scott W. said:


>


One of my favorites. If you paired it with a cigar I would love to hear how it went.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Laphroig cask strength. Love this stuff.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

MDSPHOTO said:


> One of my favorites. If you paired it with a cigar I would love to hear how it went.


Sadly, I didn't. Next time for sure


----------



## Finsup (Oct 1, 2013)

To celebrate my Mizzou Tigers going 7-0 I am enjoying some Buffalo Trace paired with a Oliva V Melano. Fantastic combo.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Scott W. said:


> Sadly, I didn't. Next time for sure


It could be overkill to the taste buds, but I may try this in combination with one of the fire cured sticks.


----------



## Finsup (Oct 1, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> It was my birthday yesterday and my wife makes a killer old fashioned. Had a couple made with Jefferson's bourbon and a couple with Templeton Rye.


Jefferson's and Templeton. You have great taste!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Alberta Premium 30 and Lot 40 - both Cdn ryes. Very different - the Lot 40 is a lot younger but more complex. The AB 30 is heavy-handed but expressive.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Lot 40 Cdn. Very nice and floral...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Innis & Gunn Oloroso Sherry Cask. Love I&G, this was not one of their better efforts IMHO...


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

kraken and coke


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Lot 40 Cdn whisky - bottle kill.

Makmyra 1st ed. Swedish single malt. Not a bad whisky - still getting acclimatised to it.


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Last night a little bit of Balvenie 12 Doublewood. Reasonable balance between ex-bourbon casks and sherry hogsheads. I felt that it was leaning towards the sherry finishing though.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Ferrari-Carano Chardonnay


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Had some Woodford's Reserve while at a local shop. On the way home I had a Monster Java (Kona). Lets say, they didn't sit well in the stomach together. _Was a pretty crappy ordeal._


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Right now, a pint of Lech premium.


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

Tonight i'm having black label. I usually have scotch with my cigars. 
Here's a tip for black. I decant it. Half full decanter, let it sit for about a month. Makes the black label really smooth. A relatively cheap scotch tastes like an expensive single malt.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

SHagopian said:


> Tonight i'm having black label. I usually have scotch with my cigars.
> Here's a tip for black. I decant it. Half full decanter, let it sit for about a month. Makes the black label really smooth. A relatively cheap scotch tastes like an expensive single malt.


Thanks for the tip, I have a bottle that I really dislike so I'll have to try putting it in a decanter. Would it be ok to use an old wine decanter??


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

LGHT said:


> Thanks for the tip, I have a bottle that I really dislike so I'll have to try putting it in a decanter. Would it be ok to use an old wine decanter??


I think it would be fine. I have a lid on my decanter but if you dont, seran wrap over the top should probably do the same thing.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Makmyra 1st ed.


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe open one of my Islays. Laphroaig 10 CS is easier to replace then Laga 16.


----------



## JPatrick (May 19, 2013)

Just had a glass of Blanton's Bourbon after dinner. Think I will have a glass of Bunnahabhain 12 year before bed


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

Wathen's single barrel bourbon. It's no Black Maple Hill but it'll do on a chilly evening


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Cutty Sark 25 and Bruichladdich 10. The latter did a great job keeping up with the former.


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Frodo said:


> Cutty Sark 25 and Bruichladdich 10. The latter did a great job keeping up with the former.


Impressive sir! I am to assume the 25 yr was the Tam o' Shanter? (If spelled right.) Was that a beautiful bottling of the Laddie 10?

I'll be having either my newly bought Biere de Garde or my Quadruple Belgian ale by Schafly. I think these are signed by Tom Schafly.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Whisky01 said:


> Impressive sir! I am to assume the 25 yr was the Tam o' Shanter? (If spelled right.)


Nope - the regular 25yr. Tam 'o Shanter I think is a limited bottling...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Having a blood orange screwdriver right now. Deelish


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

A few sips of Knob Creek


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Frodo said:


> Nope - the regular 25yr. Tam 'o Shanter I think is a limited bottling...


Oh Well, at least it was still 25 years old. Yeah I know its pretty rare. Anyways Schaflys Quad Ale for me tonight.


----------



## cutpaperglue (Nov 27, 2013)

Sam Smith's Taddy Porter.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Peat Monster. Decent...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Terrapin Moo-Hoo Chocolate Milk Stout


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Southern Tier 2X Rye IPA and Red Brick Wee Heavy.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Saturday night I tasted:
Pappy Van Winkle 15
George T. Stagg 2013
Four Roses LE 125th










Tonight I might try the Elijah Craig 21 or the Van Winkle "Lot B"


----------



## Whisky01 (Nov 14, 2013)

UTKhodgy said:


> Saturday night I tasted:
> Pappy Van Winkle 15
> George T. Stagg 2013
> Four Roses LE 125th
> ...


Ummm... in short very jealous. Very lucky you!

Just acquired Clynelish 14. An excellent marriage of citrus fruits and coastal notes.


----------

